# [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets at Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(4-2)/(4-0)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, November 9, 9:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*














































*Fisher / Bryant / Radmanovic / Gasol / Bynum*


_*Preview*_



> The Los Angeles Lakers' trade for Pau Gasol in the middle of last season helped the team evolve from a contender to the favorite in the Western Conference. The Houston Rockets are hoping their offseason acquisition of Ron Artest has a similar impact.
> 
> The Lakers look to remain undefeated as they host the transitioning Rockets on Sunday night in a matchup between championship hopefuls coming off uninspired victories.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

I *hope* we win or.:nunu:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

I'll be looking forward to this one. Yao being crap lately only means that Yao is gonna go crazy for the next game!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Lakers are the only team that give him mostly single coverage, so if that continues he should have a big one. And Kwame Brown used to guard him well, so it should be easier with Bynum.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Landry = X-factor. Coming off a great game and Pau can't guard his explosiveness let alone any attempted dunks on him.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

This is an important game. Times like this I wish Battier wasn't injured.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Can you imagine Battier & Artest tag teaming on Kobe 
Yao needs a big game.

But for my fantasy team Vlad Farmer & Bynum need to step up. Dont pass the ball to Kobe.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Why the Lakers will win:



> *The Lakers Defense*
> According to Kevin Pelton on Basketball Prospectus, The Lakers have the best defense in the league thus far. I know, we've played some not-so-great teams like the Blazers, the Nuggets, and the Clippers (twice!), but the system in place is at it's most venerable is when dribble penetration and good ball movement happens, and with Ron Artest in your line up, I'm not too worried about the Rockets having sparkling ball movement for much of the time he's on the floor. (although Aaron Brooks is excellent at dribble penetration, and T-Mac, like Kobe, is consistently overlooked as one of the better passers in the game, and from what I've seen of him is one of those rare superstars that is willing to make the pass to the assist guy, instead of only making the assist pass.)
> 
> *The Yao Ming/Andrew Bynum Match up*
> ...


Why the Rockets will win:



> *The Rockets Defense*
> As a leading defensive team in the league for multiple seasons in a row, the Rockets know how to defend every team in the league well. Last season we held the Lakers to 93, 93 and 92 points, with the differences in the games being our ability or inability to score. With Shane Battier out, the team has suffered a bit. Not because Artest isn't an even better defender, but because he is a different type of defender. He is a gambler, and once the team can fit into that mold with him, it will be awfully hard to score on the Rockets. And even with this, and playing Boston at home, Dallas and Portland on the road, the Rockets are allowing only 89 PPG. The Lakers are allowing 85, but against lesser competition and Portland at home. That's not to take anything away from the Lakers who are playing like the best team in the league right now, it's just to give a bit of perspective to those numbers. For the Rockets to win, they are going to need to hold the Lakers to around 92 points again.
> 
> *Yao Ming vs. Andrew Bynum*
> ...


The Dream Shake


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Good luck tonight. :cheers:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Not trying to hate on my team but, I don't think we are ready for this game yet.

If Yao can grow a set tonight then we'll have a shot. Go Rockets!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

I''ll be tuning in as soon as the Thunder/Hawks game is over. Go Thunder!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Wait nevermind the game doesn't start in another 15 minutes. Stupid NBA League Pass said it was 'Live now'


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

I'll try to stay up to watch this game. I hope it doesn't go to OT.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

The Lakers are missing easy shots.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao with the dunk! And Alston with a three!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

10-0 lead thanks to our defense


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Rafer making shots is a good sign.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

T for 3!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Good effort by Yao not letting Bynum get that ball


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

One excellent 3 followed by a brick. Come on Mac.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Our team is built pretty similar to the Lakers.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao's shooting touch appears to be back.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*



gi0rdun said:


> Our team is built pretty similar to the Lakers.


We look more like the Celtics, I think.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao is playing ok so far. He smacked the ball loose from Gasol!

Go Aaron!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Rafer on Kobe? uh-oh


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao and Artest both with 2 fouls each. Yikes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Aww poor Hayes.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Aaron for 3!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Aaron for 3!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

So good so far. End of 1st


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Those 2 fouls on Ron are gonna be a problem. No one else can come close to playing even decent defense on Kobe.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Brooks AND1!!!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Dang, Chris Rock


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

12 pt lead after the 1st.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Daamn that's how good Kobe is.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Luther Head sighting...ugh


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Rockets are actually pretty good so far. Our 2 losses came from the Champs and a 1 in a million shot.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Aaron with another 3!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Aaron for 3!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Aaron on fire!! :rbanana:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Damn he had a foot on the line.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

3rd foul on Chuck. ****


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Go Carl!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

We're smoking them with Js.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Odom and Landry are fighting. :laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

The MACHINE!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Aaron is learning the floater! Noooooooooooooooo!!! ****ing Rafer!!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

We need a timeout.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

That Jordan Farmar kid is good.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Luther not boxing out...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Landry is picking fights with every Laker big.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Landry and Gasol beef!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Rafer and Yao are forcing the passes.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

3rd foul on Yao...and the Lakers are back in the game. ****


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Why must Rafer miss lay ups! 

Man if Bynum made that dunk... Yikes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

I miss Deke.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

T-Mac is made of glass


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

And now Tracy hurts his ankle.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

If you're not gonna pass the ball, at least make your FTs, Ron!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Got lucky there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Yikes.

How many steals does Rafer have?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Why does it say Rafer has 2 steals? I swear he had more than 2.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Bench: 9-11 82%
Starters: 10-32 31%


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Artest getting Kobe on foul trouble. We need one more.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

:tonbricks:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Rafer all alone.....clank!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Kobe's taking Artest and T-Mac to school...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao missed his FTs...WTF?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Cornholio said:


> :tonbricks:


...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

7 pt lead for LA going to the 4th.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Well, this **** is over.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

The Lakers are just on fire.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

TMAC: 1-11 FG

Hmmmmm.....................

I got an exam tommorrow but I will watch the 4thQ. No OT please.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

I take it back. This game is over.

Hope Bynum Farmar & Radmonovic pad their stats for my fantasy team. I am off.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Yao is missing even free throws!?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

Yikes.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

This is an embarassing loss.:brokenhea
No one show today, only AB.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

WOW wonder if we should have made that TMAC 4 Billups & Prince trade.......3 points in the 32mins???


PS I am not a huge fan of the +/-
But when Rafer is on the +/- is -1. When Aaron is on the +/- is -29

Thought that is partly to do with the good first Q which I presume Rafer played in.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

that was pathetic and ****ing embarrassing, ron and t-mac combine 4-22 what the hell is wrong with this team when it comes to offense and as for a team thats meant to be relentless on D this is total crap, ron hasnt been able to stop anyone all year, apart from that steal that stopped portland from getting up a game winner in regulation he hasnt done **** on defense it seems


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*



hroz said:


> PS I am not a huge fan of the +/-
> But when Rafer is on the +/- is -1. When Aaron is on the +/- is -29
> 
> Thought that is partly to do with the good first Q which I presume Rafer played in.


Adelman left Aaron in when it turned into a blowout in the 4th qtr.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

WTF! I watched the first half of the game and actually thought we would be competitive. I said it early on in the thread that the team is just not ready yet. We need about 10 more games to start rolling.

If you look at the rest of the November schedule the rockets should easily go 7 and 4 which I'm OK with that.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*

This game exposed our rebounding problem. It wasn't an issue with Yao in there, and we got out to a big lead, and then when he went out, they Lakers started grabbing all the rebounds. Once they made their charge we folded. Mutombo would have made a HUGE difference. 

Their defense isn't much of a problem. As I was watching the game I saw many holes in their defense and they're a hit or miss team. They gamble a lot and their shot blockers leave their feet pretty often. 

We were doing dumb **** like trying to thread the needle from impossible angles. Artest was way out on the perimeter instead of posting up Kobe. Everybody knows Kobe can't guard nobody down low. There's a long history of him getting killed in the post dating back to Bonzi Wells in 2000. 

T-Mac was also playing like Vince Carter..... in preseason mode. It's like he just wanted to go home for the night. Yao needs to man up. But that's just who he is. It's ok to dunk the ball Yao.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*



> Originally Posted by WhoMikeJames
> Ha ha ha! Things are only getting worse for the Rockets.


Ok I just got off clutchfans and I only have one thing to say..

Its still the beginning of the [email protected]!

Seriously yeah T-mac was literally garbage in that game and he just flat out sucks right now and frustrates the crap out of me and yeah Yao isnt playing good right now but its still the beginning of the season. Remember last season when we went on a mini losing streak and everyone kept bashing the Rockets and blaming Rick Adelman and then we went on to get that proud 22 game winning streak?

All im saying is be patient. Brooks is shining and honestly should start over Rafer at this point and Luis Scola has been fairly consistent and I think Landry will only keep improving however the Rockets got to step it up especially T-mac and Yao. Their is no excuse to score 2 pts and 3 pts if your T-mac.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 7] Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Lakers*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> This game exposed our rebounding problem. It wasn't an issue with Yao in there, and we got out to a big lead, and then when he went out, they Lakers started grabbing all the rebounds. Once they made their charge we folded. Mutombo would have made a HUGE difference.


I believe also that Battier's return will have an +ve effect.


----------

